# Looking for 10Hp, light weight motor that spins at about 2500rpm at full power.



## andypag (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm researching building an electric paramotor. You wear a parachute and strap a big fan to you back; there's more to it than that but... 

See www.[B]electricppg[/B].com if you want to know more.

So I have seen a nice 7000watt motor which will do nicely, but it requires a reduction box because it spins at 7500rmp and I need a prop speed of around 2500.

So the criteria are it has to be lightweight, 7kw, and spin at 2500rpm when it's giving it's full power.

I can run it off anything between 12-36volts, and can be DC or AC. Your suggestions welcome, bit no regenerative breaking in flight.

Thanks all for you wisdom...

Andy


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

a perm 132 or etek motor might do the job. Both are permanent magnet "pancake" motors often used in EV motorcycles. Top RPM is about 4000 and very torquey for their size. You could control RPM and watts down to 2500 and 7kw or whatever you want with the appropriate controller and an appropriately pitched propeller. Depending on voltage (these nominally take up to 72v) and rpm you can get up to 10 or 20 horsepower out of them continuously.


----------



## andypag (Apr 8, 2011)

They both look good, apart from the $1000 price tag! 

And actually it's a little heavy to wear on the back, but they certainly meet the output criteria.

Thanks.

Andy


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

To generate 7 kw at only 36v the motor need a lot of amps! Around 240A(more than 350A at 24v). And 240A is a lot for a small/light/compact motor.

This kind of motor can give you around 2500 rpm at 36v.... but only around 4-4.5 kw continuous. http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_me0708.php

Maybe it can tolerate a bit more continuous power if there are a large air flow inside the motor when it is use.


----------

